# WD45 starter 6 volt to 12 volt conversion



## profesor (Jun 9, 2009)

How do you know if the starter on a Allis Chalmer WD45 is a 6volt or 12volt?


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum profesor. According to tractordata.com they came out as 6volt positive ground, apart from that I cannot help you, hopefully someone else will be along soon to assist.
Cheers


----------



## profesor (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi Tim,
Thanks for the reply. I noticed when I took the battery out, the neg. lead went to ground and the positive went to the starter.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Seems like it could be a conversion, what voltage was the battery? Is there a voltage regulator?that might have the voltage on it.


----------



## Duey (IA) (Jul 23, 2010)

The WD45 came out with a 6 volt starter. It will work on either 6 or 12. Most conversions are neg. ground. The charging system could be a 6 volt or 12 volt generator or a 12 volt alternator. The coil should have the wire to the distributor the same +or- as the battery. (neg ground batt. .....neg post of coil to dist.


----------



## profesor (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies, they are very helpful. By the way, it was a 6volt battery that I took out. I got everything I need for the 12 volt conversion. The starter was the only thing I was worried about.
Thanks again everyone.


----------

